# "Falling Leaves" Lace Stole



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

This was a custom order from one of our KP members.

Pattern: Falling Leaves Wrap by Dory Brown from Ravelry
Yarn: 100% wool - Cashwool by Baruffa
Needles: US 2½ - 3.0 mm

Here is the link to my Ravelry Project Page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/falling-leaves-wrap

Sorry for the pic's quality, the lighting was not good.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Very beautiful!! Love the color. A++


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, aaahhhhh


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful Sunset! you always knit up gorgeous shawls!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

WOW !!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

A perfect piece!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Oooo, aaahhhhh


same here


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

ditto to all the above...absolutely lovely


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely Sunset! Just bookmarked that pattern for future reference! ;-)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Just beautiful. I visited your site and your work is exquisite. Hope I can knit like that someday.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

hi sunset gorgeous magnificent like always


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sunset, the incredible beauty of your knitting always challenges me to try to knit outside my comfort zone. While I'm still a long way from your level of knitting, my own knitting has improved tremendously from trying to copy things you have done. Thank you for being my inspiration.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely-as always!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

How lovely


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

REally, really lovely.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Great job!!! NOW what are you going to do with your time? The red is beautiful!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Great work and lovely colour
Best wishes


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Beauatiful job


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

That is awesome. Great colour.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sunset Knitting, another gorgeous shawl!!! You are truly an inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, this is wonderful


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful and in my favorite color! :thumbup:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! My favorite color!!! :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another gorgeous lace stole and knitted in my favorite color.
Beautiful work!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

SImply gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

As always is beautifully done!

This is a freebie on ravelry here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-wrap

hope that helps some.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

Such fine work and done so beautifully!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Just lovely Beautiful color rlmayknit


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, my friends, for all lovely comments and encouragement!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh that is beautiful. I love that classic leaf motif, and the color is just gorgeous. Wonderful as always!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. It's so light and delicate. Love the colour xx


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Just beautiful and such a lovley colour and pattern.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

DITTO !!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sunset, It looks like you finished the edges differently. Could you share your secret?


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Gorgeous color and beautiful pattern. Delicate knitting.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

It is all the magic of blocking. Instead of putting the edges straight on blocking wires, I individually streched the points and pinned them.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sunset, It looks like you finished the edges differently. Could you share your secret?


It is all the magic of blocking. Instead of putting the edges straight on blocking wires, I individually streched the points and pinned them.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> This was a custom order from one of our KP members.
> 
> Pattern: Falling Leaves Wrap by Dory Brown from Ravelry
> Yarn: 100% wool - Cashwool by Baruffa
> ...


BREATHTAKINGLY GORGEOUS.


----------

